# Vaynor Church, Merthyr Tydfil, May 2011



## Marquischacha (May 26, 2011)

Brought my girlfriend up to Merthyr to see Richard Crawshay's grave located at Vaynor Church (Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to snap a picture of the gravestone - allegedly ten tonnes and inscribed with the legend "God Forgive Me"!). We then took a walk down the valley and stumbled across the original site for the original Vaynor church buried in the middle of some trees. Very peaceful though I could spot some evidence of small fires and booze bottles in the middle of the old church. Looks very unsafe, would have liked to have climbed inside for a look but my girlfriend asked me not to!






The "new" church, funded by Richard Crawshay in the 1870s(?)










Bit further down the valley - could be remains of the original church wall - a tree has grown through it!





East side of the old church.










West side.





South side.















Our way out!


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 26, 2011)

Nice photos there Marq.

There is some good stuff around Vaynor with the churchyard and viaduct.

Pity the pub is closed at the graveyard though !

A few closed pubs (one in particular) spring to mind for a look at too.

Got some news on the main project aswell !


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2011)

Cracking photos there, Marquis. Looks like a great place to explore.
Cheers.


----------

